# Proxy Avoidance



## ChildOfBelial (Nov 5, 2009)

Is there a way to access websites that are being blocked by a school/job's security when proxy avoidance sites are blocked as well?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suggest using your school network for the purpose it was intended. There's a good reason for blocking proxies, they don't want you going to restricted sites!

We won't assist with such activities, please read the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct before any future posts.


----------

